# 2014 Kona Operator Supreme Carbon Fiber Prototype



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

> Today we scored a chance to check out Kona's radically new prototype carbon DH bike. The bike has been flown over from Canada for Connor Fearon to test and he'll be racing it at this weekend's Aussie National Champs.
> 
> Connor and the Kona techs are being incredibly tight lipped on details about the bike, in fact we weren't even supposed to take photos of it - oops!
> 
> ...


[R]evolution Mag - World exclusive! « [R]evolution MTB Magazine



> Connor Fearon received a new prototype from Kona recently that will be turning heads this season. Kona has given this lucky lad a prototype carbon fiber Kona Operator Supreme downhill bike.
> 
> Revolution got a first peek at the bike and we have to say it looks tidy in the pictures so far. The front triangle is carbon fiber, while the rear triangle is aluminum.
> 
> ...


» 2014 Kona Operator Supreme Carbon Fiber Prototype - Sick Lines - mountain bike reviews, news, videos | Your comprehensive downhill and freeride mountain bike resource


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

I've owned several Konas' over the years, and I never had any complaints. This definitely is a step in the right direction for Kona.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Looks great ! WOnder how much it will cost .


----------



## ebeds18 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thats nice but not gonna be cheap


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

....Cough...Aurum...Sniffle...

Styling cues by Norco.

michael


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

All I care about is seeing Aggy destroy this bike.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

kona has been stepping it up in a big way lately


----------



## Fat_Burnman (Mar 16, 2013)

Damn! Might have to upgrade my operator now.. 

Nice eye candy - fingers crossed its on the floors by 2014.


----------



## IntenseJim (Aug 1, 2006)

Bueller? Bueller?


----------

